

Revolutionary iOS application which catches your sounds while you are sleeping - andrejslapnik
http://snorecatcherapp.com/

======
DrinkWater
Whats revolutionary about it? This already exists for Android.

------
tomtompl
SleepDroid was much earlier :)

